# Batteries: Are More CCA Always Better?



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

More Warranty is always better. More CCA's with less warranty means thinner, longer lead plates and less free space under the lead for sulfates to settle before contacting the lead and shorting a cell.

Low CCA's / Low Warranty = low $
High CCA's / Low warranty = Med $$
Low CCA's / High warranty = Med $$
High CCA's / High warranty = High $$$

I'd pick Low CCA's / High warranty for a DD


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd buy the AGM diesel battery. 
Grease the terminals and cable ends. 
Keep the connections tight. 
Keep them covered if possible. 
Check on them occasionally 
Perform the voltage drop test on the cables to be sure you do not have any defective ones.

If you live in a cold climate and do not keep your vehicle garaged, I'd buy the highest CCA's you can afford. If you live in a warm climate make sure you pick a battery labeled "S" or South conversely in a cold climate "N" or North. There is also a better standard to go by instead of CCA's (for a warm climate) but I cannot remember it right now. *EDIT:* Thanks to Tomko - Reserve Capacity instead of CCA's

If you leave it sit for periods of time without starting it purchase battery tender.

all of these things will extend the life of your battery.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Everstart Maxx H6 is what I go with. 5 year warranty. Best Price. More locations nationwide if the battery goes bad on road trip. If you go AGM, which is a better battery, would not go with the Everstart, as they are mostly available online only.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Reserve Capacity would be the more important criteria than Cold Cranking Amps for a warm weather battery.

Arguably the best battery on the market is an Odyssey with North Star a close second. But they’re not cheap. 

Costco battery likely the Best Buy.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

neile300c said:


> Everstart Maxx H6 is what I go with. 5 year warranty. Best Price. More locations nationwide if the battery goes bad on road trip. If you go AGM, which is a better battery, would not go with the Everstart, as they are mostly available online only.


One of the reasons I recommend the Everstart in addition to this, is because Johnson Controls makes over 90% of the batteries sold in the US. They just have different stickers on them. If you look at most batteries, Autozone, Walmart, etc, they will have Johnson Controls somewhere on the battery.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

There is no downside to more CCA. 

Strain on the alternator. Only occurs when battery is close to dead. As it puts out whatever it can to get the charge going. A battery that's close to full doesn't require full alternator output. A good working battery will only require topping off once the engine has fired up from starter useage. Regardless of size. 

Now, if the battery is dead. (for example). A higher amp battery will take longer to charge. But as the battery charge goes up. The alternator output goes down. It's not a constant full output thing from start to finish. 
It's a controlled charge thing. A full battery doesn't require the same amp output as a dead battery. It just needs a slight topping off. 

More CCA has nothing to do with starter. The starter will only pull what it needs to spin. Regardless of battery size.
Now. Obviously it'll require more amperage for the northern cold. Where more CCA is better will come in handy. 

AS long as your car functions like it should. There's really no need for extra power. But it's nice to have. Cuz you just never know. Specially in the northern winters.

By all means. If you want more. Go for it. You can't go wrong.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ON a side note. 

I beleive my semi is roughly the same alternator output as my cruze. 

Cruze has 1 X 750
Semi has 4 X 850


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I'd buy the AGM diesel battery.


Any particular brand in mind?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FWI I have bought a Duracell car battery from Sams with a 3 yr warranty for both my 2012 Eco and just recently for my wife's Honda Accord. I bought them there mainly due to cost and experienced no problems from either and I live in Cincinnati where it gets quite cold at times. BTW are you experiencing problems with your current battery? Which I presume is factory or are you buying due to age which is what I did with my 2012 Eco and no reason to replace the ones in my LTs until there is a problem. My current cars(2013 and 2014 LTs) and other than my wife's accord have the factory batteries with no problems. What you are asking, there is no problem with more CCA.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

One thing to note:

General Motors spends an enormous amount of time and effort to remove even a gram of weight from its vehicles. Less weight = better performance = better fuel economy. 

Adding a larger battery than the factory original will add weight to the vehicle that was not a part of the original design. And batteries can be very heavy indeed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

How much weight is added when the car is driving?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> One thing to note:
> 
> General Motors spends an enormous amount of time and effort to remove even a gram of weight from its vehicles. Less weight = better performance = better fuel economy.
> 
> Adding a larger battery than the factory original will add weight to the vehicle that was not a part of the original design. And batteries can be very heavy indeed.


They went a bit overboard with the 438 CA batteries that were original on the 2011-2012 Cruzes before they switched to the slightly more reliable 525 CA batteries. They were both pretty much junk, though.

Then again, you could pretty much start the 1.4L with a pull string, I bet.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> How much weight is added when the car is driving?


The same amount of weight when still.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> The same amount of weight when still.


If it's the same amount of weight when still. Is it the same when parked?

My car adds 250 pounds between parked and driving.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> If it's the same amount of weight when still. Is it the same when parked?
> 
> My car adds 250 pounds between parked and driving.


Depending on how tall you are,you may consider changing your diet!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Adding a larger battery than the factory original will add weight to the vehicle that was not a part of the original design. And batteries can be very heavy indeed.


I wonder if I'd see a difference in my MPG if I quit storing my toolbox in the trunk.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

neile300c said:


> Johnson Controls makes over 90% of the batteries sold in the US. They just have different stickers on them.


While that may be true, odds are they "build to spec" - meaning, it's not all the same quality. Just like how the Cruze LS, LT1, LT2 and LTZ are all built on the same assembly line.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Another link or two to peruse on this subject

[h=1]Cruze Battery Upgrade Options[/h]
[h=1]94R Duracell Battery @ Sam�s Club[/h]


----------



## blr5455 (Dec 13, 2014)

First things first ... thanks to all the Veteran's for your service to our country. Much appreciated.

Thanks to all for your comments. Between this thread and a reread of Extreme's very informative thread, I'm ready to make an informed decision when the time comes. 

Because in the Tampa Bay area, we don't have extreme cold to deal with, but very hot summers, I'm going to upgrade to H6/48 size with an eye on the warranty. Nothing I hate worse for a battery to die -- which they usually do down here in the heat -- and have to rush to a solution. 

Patman -- I can tell it's getting ready, but the OEM battery is still at work. It's been over 4 years, and had a few discharges in the beginning until we figured out that I had to turn my phone blue tooth off before turning the car off. 

Snowyy66 -- interesting point about similar alternator output between Cruze and Semi. 

Chevy Guy -- I imagine you're right about Johnson Controls building batteries to spec ... good product, but when I can, I like to spread the business around to other homegrown companies that make a great product. 

Jblackburn -- I did try a pull string, and once again you were right. It started, but I couldn't rig it reliably from the inside! So I'm sticking with battery power. 

Tomko and Chevy Guy -- thanks ... to be honest, I'm the one who needs to worry most about adding less weight to my Cruze.  (Yet, the issue of weight is interesting and how they chipped it away in bits and bobs from the Eco really did make a difference.)

Blasirl -- tips and links much appreciated. 

Thanks to all and have a great day.


----------

